# TS3: Logitech G500 Taste als P2T zuweisen - wie?



## RubenPlinius (29. April 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe seit heute eine g500 und würde gerne eine der seitentasten als push 2 talk button konfigurieren, allerdings erkennt ts3 scheinbar die tasten nicht - gibt es da eine möglichkeit ts3 die seitentasten "beizubringen"?
allerdings würde ich es gerne vermeiden, eine tastatur-taste der seitentaste zuzuweisen und somit die p2t funktion auf die seitentaste zu legen...gerade das möchte ich ja nicht tun

die rechte maustaste wird ja zb als maustaste 2 erkannt...aber die zusatztasten halt leider nicht 
gibt es da vll ein ts3 plugin oder ähnliches?

dr googleberg hat mir da leider nicht weiterhelfen können bisher 
ich hab zwar einiges gefunden wo leute ein ähnliches problem haben, aber nichts wo es gelöst wurde

ich danke euch herzlich im voraus!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

hm wird maustaste 4/5 in wow richtig erkannt?


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. April 2011)

also das problem hat nichts mit wow zu tun, nochdazu da ich nicht einmal wow spiele xD
aber in sämtlichen anderen programmen wo ich es nutze werden sämtliche maustasten erkannt, ja


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

die chancen stehen in nem mehrheitlichen wow forum imemr gut 
wenn sie in den anderen programmen als maus 4 und 5 erkannt werden ist es schonmal gut, wegen ts kann ich erst später gucken


----------



## mristau (29. April 2011)

Also bei mir hat das eben prima funktioniert, wurde erkannt als Maustaste 4 oder 5
Hab eine Roccat Kone.

Als was sind die Tasten denn im Maustreiber belegt, Standard sollte sein IE Back / IE Forward, bzw. History Back / Forward, je nach Hersteller andere Bezeichnungen
Bei Logitech gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch zusätzlich Belegungen rein Maustaste 1-x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2011)

Doofe frage, Treiber Installiert?


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. April 2011)

treiber installiert ^^

im treiber hab ich die taste als "standardtaste" definiert
es müsste wahrscheinlich taste 6 sein oder so...es handelt sich um die dritte seitentaste der g500
und wie gesagt, leider geht das nicht in ts3


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. April 2011)

ich hab das problem jetzt doch mit einem workaround gelöst

ich habe der mittleren seitentaste (die laut setpoint taste 10 sein dürfte) die mittlere maustaste zugewiesen
da ich das mausrad eh nie klicke, nutze ich die maustaste 3 ja sonst gar nicht...und die taste 3 wird von ts3 problemlos erkannt

danke vielmals für euren rat


----------

